# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  كادبي.. باقة من شركات تقوم على كوادر أردنية مختصة بتصنيع وتطوير الأسلحة الدفاعية تمكن

## ادارة المنتدى

يضم مركز الملك عبدالله للتصميم والتطوير باقة من الشركات التي تعمل على تصنيع وتطوير المنتجات لتلبي حاجة القوات المسلحة الأردنية، وخدمة أهداف اقتصادية من خلال إيصال منتجات المركز إلى مجموعة أسواق عالمية. ومن ضمن هذه الشركات؛ الشركة الأولى للألياف المركبة إن بي إيروسبيس الأردن (NPAJ)، التي تهدف إلى تطوير وتصنيع وتزويد الأسواق في الأردن وبلدان الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا بمنتجات الوقاية الشخصية المصنعة من المواد المركبة (Composite Materials) باستخدام تقنيات معتمدة عالمياً، وكذلك الشركة الأردنية الدولية للحماية" Josecure International، وتعمل الشركة في تصميم النظم الأمنية الالكترونية المتكاملة وتقديم الاستشارات الفنية، ونظم الملاحة والتتبع، وخدمات الأمن والحماية؛ والمنتجات الأمنية، شركة سي إل إس الأردن CLS Jordan وتقوم الشركة بإعادة بناء مواد للآليات العسكرية المختلفة والسيارات العادية والخاصة والهندسية، وشركة سوفكس الأردن وهي شركة وضعت "سوفكس" على خريطة المعارض العالمية، ليحتل المرتبة الأولى في التصنيف العالمي للمعارض الدفاعية المتخصصة في مجال العمليات الخاصة، والشركة الأردنية لحلول التصنيع والخدمات، وتقوم الشركة بتصنيع الآليات الثقيلة والمتوسطة (المدولبة والمجنزرة)، وإعادة بنائها، بالإضافة الى تقديم خدمات الصيانة السنوية حتى مستوى الخط الرابع، وعمل الأفرهول للمجموعات الرئيسية والفرعية كالمحركات وصناديق التروس، وتصنيع الهياكل المعدنية، والشركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن، وكان من أهداف تأسيس الشركة إنشاء مركز متميز للصناعات الدقيقة، لدعم وتطوير القاعدة الصناعية في الأردن، بالإضافة إلى استكشاف فرص التصدير للأسواق الإقليمية والدولية.الشركة الأولى للألياف المركبة إن بي إيروسبيس الأردن (NPAJ):تأسست الشركة لتطوير وتصنيع وتزويد الأسواق في الأردن وبلدان الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا بمنتجات الوقاية الشخصية المصنعة من المواد المركبة (Composite Materials) والمنتجة بأيدي اختصاصيين مهرة باستخدام تقنيات معتمدة عالمياً.وباشرت الشركة بتصنيع الخوذة القتالية طراز AC1200J/500 المتطورة، والتي تتميز بخفة وزنها وتوفر حماية بالستية متفوقة، وقد تمت تجربة هذه الخوذة في المختبرات العالمية وكذلك في الميدان وأثبتت الخوذة المصنعة في الأردن أداءً متميزاً بجميع المعايير العالمية، ويبلغ عدد موظفي الشركة 35 موظفاً جميعهم أردنيون. وساهمت ( كادبي) بشكل كبير في دخول الشركة إلى أسواق مختلفة وزادت ثقة المستخدم لما يتمتع به المركز من سمعة طيبة وعلاقات جيدة في المنطقة، الأمر الذي ساعد على زيادة الأرباح الصافية بنسبة 40 % عن السنة السابقة، فيما ارتفعت نسبة الصادرات على إجمالي المبيعات بـ 15 % عن السنة السابقة.وأكد مدير عام للشركة نبيل عيسى أن الشركة تقوم بإنتاج الواقي من الرصاص والشظايا (CPV720 Vests) وصفائح السيراميك التي تتوافق مع متطلبات الحماية الشخصية حسب المواصفات العالمية، بالإضافة الى بدلات نزع الألغام وواقي الوجه (Visor).الشركة الأردنية الدولية للحماية" Josecure International: وهي مملوكة بالكامل لمركز الملك عبدالله،  وتأسست عام 2004 لتقديم خدمات الأمن والحماية للمؤسسات والدوائر الحكومية والوطنية الخاصة منها والعامة في داخل المملكة وخارجها.ويبلغ عدد موظفي الشركة حالياً 720 موظفا وموظفة، جميعهم من الأردنيين، وغالبيتهم ممن عملوا سابقا في القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية المختلفة.وبحسب مديرها العام عكرمة محاسنة، تعمل الشركة في أربعة قطاعات رئيسية تتمثل في؛ تصميم النظم الأمنية الالكترونية المتكاملة وتقديم الاستشارات الفنية، لتشمل مجالات الأمن وتقييم المخاطر وأنظمة مراقبة الدخول الأوتوماتيكية وأنظمة المراقبة التلفزيونية وأنظمة التسلل وتكاملها بعضها ببعض.وكذلك نظم الملاحة والتتبع؛ حيث تقوم بإنتاج وتسويق وتوزيع خرائط الملاحة والتتبع.وبين محاسنة أن القطاع الثالث يتمثل بخدمات الأمن والحماية؛ عبر تقديم الحماية للمنشآت الحيوية والحماية الخاصة للشخصيات، وأمن القوافل، والإدارة الأمنية، والتدريب الأمني، وحماية المرافق العامة والمؤسسات، والمسح الأمني، والدراسات الأمنية وتقييم المخاطر.أما القطاع الأخير فهو المنتجات الأمنية؛ حيث توفر الشركة معدات المختبرات الجنائية، والوثائق الوطنية المحمية، ومعدات الـ X-RAY بأنواعها، والحواجز الأمنية بأنواعها، أنظمة القراءة البيولوجية، وأنظمة الحماية المحيطية، والأنظمة الرادارية، وأجهزة التفتيش وأنظمة الدخول.واستطاعت "الأردنية الدولية للحماية"، خلال فترة وجيزة، أن تحتل مكانه متميزة في المملكة بين قريناتها وتطور عملها خلال السنتين الماضيتين ليشمل العديد من المجالات الأمنية بخاصة ما يتعلق بالمعدات أو النظم أو الخدمات وبأعلى المستويات، وذلك من خلال اعتمادها ومواكبتها لأحدث التقنيات، علما بأن حجم العمل خلال السنتين الماضيتين ارتفع في الشركة إلى أربعة أضعاف ما كان عليه سابقا.وتقوم الشركة الأردنية الدولية بتوظيف رجال أمن من المتقاعدين العسكريين ذوي خبرة وكفاءة عالية، وفتحت المجال أمام العناصر الشابة من المدنيين (ذكورا وإناثا) للعمل في مجال الأمن والحماية بعد تدريبهم وتأهيلهم. وفريق الحماية الشخصية لديه الخبره والمعرفة الكافية لضمان شعور الشخصية التي تقدم لها الحماية بالأمن والطمأنينة في كل الظروف.وللشركة الأردنية سجل من الدرجة الأولى في أمن وحماية المواقع والمباني في جميع أنحاء المملكة تتراوح وتمتد من المواقع العسكرية والتاريخية إلى المواقع الصناعية وغيرها من المؤسسات العامة والخاصة. كما أن الشركة الأردنية الدولية للحماية على استعداد لتنفيذ واجبات الأمن والحماية المختلفة محلياً وإقليمياً ودولياً لتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار والمساعدة في بناء المجتمعات وازدهارها.وأنشأت الأردنية الدولية للحماية تحالفاً مع مجموعة Quadnetics البريطانية، انبثق عنه تأسيسس شركة مشتركة تحت اسم الأردنية الدولية لنظم الحماية المتكاملة (JoSecure Integration) وذلك لتقديم أفضل أنظمة الحماية المتكاملة والخدمات والحلول الأمنية وعلى يد أفضل الخبراء والمهندسين من كلا الشركتين.شركة سي إل إس الأردن CLS Jordan: وهي شركة متخصصة بإعادة بناء المجموعات المختلفة، تأسست عام 2002.وتقوم الشركة بإعادة بناء مواد للآليات العسكرية المختلفة والسيارات العادية والخاصة والهندسية، مثل المولدات الكهربائية، والسلفات الكهربائية، وتعديل أنظمة الدبابات والآليات العسكرية القديمة، وطلمبات الديزل، والبخاخات، والتيربو جارجرز (المهيجات)، وماتورات AC , DC، وتصنيع البوردات الإلكترونية بأنواعها، وتصنيع المجموعات الإلكترونية للآليات العسكرية، وطلمبات الهيدروليك وبأنواعها المختلفة، وكمبريصات الآليات AC .ويبلغ عدد العاملين لدى الشركة نحو 89 موظفة وموظفا، نسبة الأردنيين منهم تصل إلى 97%.المدير العام العقيد وليد الربابعة أوضح أن الشركة حققت نتائج مالية جيدة، بنسبة زيادة سنوية لا تقل عن 5%، مستفيدة من جدواها الاقتصادية؛ إذ إن تكلفة إعادة البناء تكون بنسبة لا تزيد على 50 % من السعر الأصلي للمادة. وتتميز جميع القطع المستخدمة في إعادة البناء بأنها أصلية ومن مصادر التزويد الأم؛ حيث تقوم شركة CLS Jordan باستيراد القطع من الشركات الصانعة الأصلية مثل؛ Delco، Prestolite USA ، Bosch ، Ambac وغيرها من الشركات.وشكل انضمام الشركة لمركز الملك عبدالله فرصة لإدخال التكنولوجيا فيما يتعلق بإعادة بناء القطع والمجموعات الميكانيكية والكهربائية والالكترونية التي تختص بالاليات والمعدات العسكرية منها وبما يختص بالقطاعين العام والخاص كالشركات والمؤسسات، الأمر الذي وفر انفتاحاً على السوق المحلية بضمانة دقة العمل والجودة وكفالات الانتاج، والانطلاق إلى دول العالم من خلال إقامة المعارض والترويج للمنتجات، ما يشكل منافسة لكبرى الشركات العالمية في كثير من المجالات الصناعية. شركة سوفكس الأردن:توظف عددا من المدنيين والعسكريين جميعهم أردنيون، وقد وضعوا سوفكس على خريطة المعارض العالمية، لتحتل المرتبة الأولى في التصنيف العالمي للمعارض الدفاعية المتخصصة في مجال العمليات الخاصة، ما يدل على الكفاءات الأردنية.المدير العام لشركة سوفكس عامر الطباع أكد أن انضمام الشركة لكادبي يهدف إلى تحقيق رؤية إستراتيجية تتمحور حول تشكيل قاعدة متينة لعمليات الاستثمار المشترك واستقطاب المزيد من الشركاء المؤهلين للأردن، بما يحقق استقطاباً كبيراً للشركات والوفود الإقليمية والعالمية.يشار إلى أن سوفكس شركة غير ربحية، وحققت منذ تأسيسها عام 1996 نمواً دائماً ومتزايداً في عدد وحجم الشركات العارضة حتى دورة عام 2008، والتي أحدثت صدى مميزاً وإيجابيا؛ً حيث أبدت معظم الشركات رغبتها بزيادة حجم مشاركتها في سوفكس 2010، ليتم العمل على توسيع وتطوير مرافق المعرض بما يستوعب الأعداد المتزايدة من العارضين والوفود الرسمية وممثلي الأجهزة الإعلامية.الشركة الأردنية لحلول التصنيع والخدمات: وتم تأسيس الشركة عام 2004، تحت اسم الشركة الاردنية لصناعة الاليات المتخصصة، لإنتاج آليات سوسنة الصحراء لتغطية متطلبات القوات المسلحة الأردنية لهذا النوع من الآليات. وفي الشهر الاول من عام 2008 تم دمج الشركة الاردنية لصناعة الاليات المتخصصة ومجموعة التصنيع في مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير معاً تحت اسم الشركة الاردنية لحلول التصنيع و الخدمات.وتقوم الشركة، وفقا لمديرها العام العميد المتقاعد عارف سماوي بتصنيع الآليات الثقيلة والمتوسطة (المدولبة والمجنزرة)، وإعادة بناء الآليات المدولبة والمجنزرة بالإضافة إلى تقديم خدمات الصيانة السنوية حتى مستوى الخط الرابع، وعمل الأفرهول للمجموعات الرئيسية والفرعية كالمحركات وصناديق التروس، وتصنيع الهياكل المعدنية.ويعمل في الشركة 155 موظفا، منهم 22 مهندسا، وجميعهم أردنيون.شركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن:المدير العام للشركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن العقيد اعريم علي، ذكر أن الشركة تأسست العام 2006 بتمويل كامل من مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وتم الانتهاء من أعمال التركيب والتشغيل لمعدات الشركة في نهاية العام 2008 ، وتعتبر السنة الحالية هي سنة العمل الأولى لهذه الشركة الرائدة. وكان من أهداف تأسيسها إنشاء مركز متميز للصناعات الدقيقة، لدعم وتطوير القاعدة الصناعية في الأردن، بالإضافة إلى استكشاف فرص التصدير للأسواق الإقليمية والدولية.وقال اعريم ان الشركة تطمح لأن تكون في الصدارة فيما يتعلق بالصناعة المتقدمة في الأردن، بالإضافة إلى تقديم خدماتها الصناعية والاستشارات وتقديم الدعم الفني إلى الشركات الأخرى المحلية والإقليمية من حيث اختيار المعدات والمعالجة الحرارية ومتطلبات التدريب والتأهيل على الأجهزة المحوسبة الحديثة.وتوفر الشركة العديد من فرص العمل حصة العمالة الأردنية منها تزيد على 97.5%.واستفادت الشركة من خلال عضويتها في مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير بأن أصبحت أكثر تطوراً في مجال الصناعات الهندسية الدقيقة من خلال رفد المركز لها بالكوادر الفنية والأسس العلمية الواجب اتباعها لتطوير الأداء المؤسسي وجعل الشركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن احد أهم الموردين للقطع الهندسية الداخلة في الصناعات الخاصة بالمركز الجهة الرئيسية المصنعة للآليات في السوق المحلية.وتعمل الشركة على استخدام أحدث التكنولوجيا الصناعية المتطورة، حيث يتوفر فيها فريق عمل ملتزم بقيادة وتوجيه الشركة إلى مستوى صناعي متقدم في العالم.وتعمل الشركة على أن تكون مركزاَ متميزا للصناعة الدقيقة المتقدمة في الشرق الأوسط.ويقع مصنع الشركة في المنطقة الحرة الخاصة لمركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير في منطقة الظليل على بعد 25 كلم من مدينة الزرقاء؛ حيث تم تصميم منشأة صناعية ذات مواصفات فنيه متطورة لاستيعاب عمليات الشركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن. وسيمكّن مبدأ التصميم فريق عمل الشركة من تشغيل ماكينات محوسبة متطورة ذات جودة وكفاءة عالية في جو عمل محفز على المرونة والطاقة الانتاجية العالية لضمان إنتاج وتشغيل المعادن على مستوى عالمي.وتهدف الشركة إلى الاستثمار في آخر ما توصلت إليه التكنولوجيا في تشغيل وتسوية المعادن، ما سيمكن الشركة من تصنيع قطع متعددة الأحجام من 1 ملم3 إلى 1 م3 من معادن مختلفة مثل الفولاذ والسكب والألمنيوم والتيتانيوم، بالإضافة إلى تحقيق درجه عالية من الدقة تصل لغاية 0,008 ملم.وستشمل قدرات المصنع التشغيل، المعالجة الحرارية، الجلخ الاسطواني والأفقي، التشغيل بالشرارة، والهندسة العكسية ومركز تدريب متطور.يذكر أن هناك بعض الشركات التي وقعت عقوداً مع منطقة كادبي الصناعية وبدأت ببناء مصانع أو نقلها لحدود المنطقة الصناعية الخاصة، ومنها الشركة العربية للأغذية الجاهزة ARM، والأولى للألياف المركبة NPAJ، والأردنية لصناعة الذخائر والخدمات المساندة JORAMMO، وسي إل إس الأردن CLS Jordan، أما الشركات العاملة حالياً فهي الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الآليات الخفيفة JLVM، والشركة الأردنية المتقدمة لتشكيل المعادن Jordan AMCO، والشركة العربية للصناعات المتقدمة AIA، بالإضافة إلى الشركة الأردنية لحلول التصنيع والخدمات JMSS.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

